# Ideas For Sayer's Litter Theme?



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I actually kinda like Seinfeld as a theme. One registered name in particular popped in my head: PoeticGold These Pretzels are Making me Thirsty AKA "Salty". 

Good luck!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is a great name, Maegan! 

I have this feeling the Seinfeld has too much momentum to be overcome. PoeticGold's The Flinch Factor. PoeticGold's Double Dipping. . 

We usually themes like "Bright" or Crayola colors lol


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks Jill! 

Here's some more: 

PoeticGold's Recycled Dessert AKA "Eclair" 

PoeticGold's Christmas Party Entertainment AKA "Dancer"

PoeticGold's Stolen Marble Rye AKA "Swirl" 

That's all I've got for now. LOL Fun topic!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Swirl is going to be my puppy!


----------



## rachrae (Jun 27, 2017)

Growing up my family had a few litters and some of the themes we used were: 
Cereals (Cheerio, Kix, Kashi, Trix, etc) 
Spices (Chai, Jasmine, Pepper, Ginger, etc) 

Then others ideas we had (but never used) were: 
Flowers/trees (Aspen, Willow, Poppy, Rose)
Cities (Paris, London, Rome, Juneau)
Fruits/veggies (Apple, Kiwi, Pepper, Clementine)

Definitely takes some creativity to come up with names that are cute but not super strange! But it was actually one of my favorite parts of the whole breeding process  Love me a good theme!


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I am a big fan of Mystic and your posts here.

If you go with Seinfeld, there has to a PoeticGold No Soup for You, (Kass or Kassem)

Other themes could be:

A play on PoeticGold
Dead Poet’s Society: Gather Ye Rosebuds, Oh Captain My Captain, Carpe Diem, Live Deliberately, Seize the Day Boy...
Robin William’s Movies: Dead Poet’s Society, What Dreams May Come, Aladdin, Jack, Flubber, Mork from Ork...
Famous Poets or Lines from Poems: The Road Less Traveled By (Jack or Frosty), Captain of my Soul, Hope is the Thing with Feathers (Emily)...

A play on Mystic’s Stars
Constellations: Cassiopeia, Pegasus, Orion....
Stars: Sirius, Rigel, Deneb, Betelgeuse....

A play on the “Magic” history in both sides of Sayer’s line
Famous Magicians: Houdini, Copperfield, Teller...
Famous Magic Words: Abracadabra, Alla Peanut Butter Sandwiches...
Famous Magic Tricks: Signed Card Trick, Indian Rope Trick, Zig Zag Girl....

A play on Soothsayer
Fortune Tellers: Oracles, Fortune Cookie, Oragami, Phone-A-Future...

A play on an April Due Date
Rain: Right as Rain, Raindrops Keep Falling on my Head, April Showers Bring May Flowers, Saving for a Rainy Day.....
Spring Flowers: Winter Aconite, Virginia Bluebell, Jack in the Pulpit, Toadshade, Trillium....

Sounds like much fun!

Brian


----------



## NewGoldenGirl (Mar 5, 2018)

Love this thread!! I love the Seinfeld theme, but if going with something else, how about ballet? I am a huge fan of ballet and think you could have a lot of names to choose from:

Sleeping Beauty, Swan Lake, Don Quixote, Romeo and Juliet, A Midsummer Night's Dream, Giselle, Firebird, La Bayadere, Cinderella, The Nutcracker, Coppelia, Le Corsaire...

How fun!


----------



## Jnoel21 (Sep 20, 2017)

Nature/weather: sandy, skye, cedar, sunny(boy or girl), Misty, Parker(park) etc


----------



## Jnoel21 (Sep 20, 2017)

If your a friends fan: Joey, Ross, Rachel, Monica, chandler, phoebe. I’m a huge TV buff..in fact my Maura is named after a tv character. If I had a litter of puppies I might name them after the Full House crew: Danny, Joey, Steve, DJ, Stephanie, Jesse, Becky, Kimmy..can’t forget Comet!


----------



## Jnoel21 (Sep 20, 2017)

Super Silly: kitchen appliances - stove, fridge, blender, Mixer, Oven, wave(microwave) super gender neutral haha


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Please don’t take this the wrong way. I have an honest question. Why do some breeders name the puppies? Trying to learn. I would be so disappointed if I couldn’t name my own puppy. 

I totally get the theme thing. Both of mine had themes. But I chose their registered and call names.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Abeille said:


> Please don’t take this the wrong way. I have an honest question. Why do some breeders name the puppies? Trying to learn. I would be so disappointed if I couldn’t name my own puppy.
> 
> I totally get the theme thing. Both of mine had themes. But I chose their registered and call names.


I don't think they actually name them. They just have a theme, then provide ideas for the puppy buyers. A lot of people have no idea what to do as the registered name, so they like suggestions. Then if you are like me, you want your registered name and call name to have a connection.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree, I wouldn't name the pups for someone. I'm not even a stickler for the theme- it is mainly for fun. Most people enjoy the theme names.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

rachrae said:


> Growing up my family had a few litters and some of the themes we used were:
> Cereals (Cheerio, Kix, Kashi, Trix, etc)
> Spices (Chai, Jasmine, Pepper, Ginger, etc)
> 
> ...


These are awesome


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I thought about Say for Sayer but it isnt a very creative theme. : 

PoeticGold Say Anything
PoeticGold Just Called To Say I Love You
PoeticGolf Never Say Never
PoeticGold Suffice To Say
PoeticGold HereSay
PoeticGold BeyonSay
PoeticGold Say You Love Me
PoeticGold Say My Name
PoeticGold Sh*t My Dog Trainer Says( just kidding) 
PoeticGold Say Goodnight Gracie
PoeticGold Say You Say Me
PoeticGold Just Sayin’ 
PoeticGold Saying Sweet Nothings
PoeticGold It Goes Without Saying 
PoeticGold Say It Isnt So


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Ice cream flavors (specifically Ben and Jerrys):

PoeticGold's Gimme S'more! "Graham"
PoeticGold's Chunky Monkey "Dexter" "Able" "Crystal"
PoeticGold's Coffee Coffee BuzzBuzzBuzz "Buzz" "Bee"
PoeticGold's Cherry Garcia "Cherry" or "Penelope"/"Penny" (for the Criminal Minds fan)
PoeticGold's One Sweet World "Soma" "Andromeda" "Venus" "Estella"
PoeticGold's Blondie Ambition "Jolie" "Carmela" "Dior" (for the show/performance dog)
PoeticGold's Chillin' the Roast "Cherry" "Brewer" "Chai"


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Ljilly28 said:


> I thought about Say for Sayer but it isnt a very creative theme. :


I think the Seinfeld theme is so fun, however I like the Say theme better. I think it's nice to carry the connection to Sayer. And you've come up with some great ones! A few more

PoeticGold's Never Say Goodbye
...Say Your Prayers or Say A Little Prayer
...If You See Her Say Hello ("Dylan")
...Say You Will
...So Much To Say
...If You Say So
...What Can I Say
...Nothing To Say ("Jethro")
...Simon Says
...Say You Do
...Jane Says
...Say It Like You Mean It
...Say What You Will
...Needless To Say
...Just Say The Word
...Take Me To MarSay
...Nevermind The Naysayers
...Venture To Say
...I Dare Say
...An EsSay on Love


----------



## rachrae (Jun 27, 2017)

aesthetic said:


> Ice cream flavors (specifically Ben and Jerrys):
> 
> PoeticGold's Gimme S'more! "Graham"
> PoeticGold's Chunky Monkey "Dexter" "Able" "Crystal"
> ...


Oh I love this one! So clever!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We chose a theme for the Brit x Sayer litter: "Change" Litter.
Any more ideas?
Poeticgold SeaChange ( staying at PoeticGold) 
PoeticGold Be The Change U Want To See
PoeticGold Time For A Cool Change
PoeticGold Change The World
Poeticgold Change Of Heart
PoeticGold Game-Changer
Poeticgold Changes Latitude, Changes Attitude 
Poeticgold Changing With The Times
PoeticGold Change The World
Poeticgold On The Winds Of Change
Poeticgold A Change Is Gonna Come
PoeticGold Don’t Change A Thing
Poeticgold Waiting On The World To Change
PoeticGold Change Would Do You Good
Poeticgold Seasons Change
Poeticgold Quick Change Artist
Poeticgold Loose Change
PoeticGold Everything Changes
Poeticgold Change Of Plans


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Poeticgold The more things change ........
Poeticgold A Change Would Do You Good
Poeticgold I Feel A Change Comin On
Poeticgold Change of Life


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Poeticgold...
Time to Change
Time Change
Change your Tune
Changing Times
Change your Spots(Leo)
Change your Stripes
Be the Change (Gandhi)
Life Changing Experience
Change of Address
Changing Tides
Change the Channel (Clicker)
Change Directions (Compass)
Chunk of Change (Penny, Cash)
Chump Change
Change your Mind
Climate Change
Foreign Exchange
Exchanging Glances
The Only Constant is Change
Change it up


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Poeticgold The Times, They are A-Changin' 
Poeticgold Change Has Come 
Poeticgold The Time for Change is Now
Poeticgold Hope and Change (Bo, Beau)
Poeticgold A Change of Pace (Pace)
Poeticgold Don't Short Change Me (Cash, Bandit) 
Poeticgold Changing of the Guard (gunner, cassy, lexie, sasha)
Poeticgold Don't Change on Me (Rocky)
Poeticgold Regime change (Tank, duke, reggie, Cooper (coup)) 
Poeticgold He's a Changed Man (she's/woman) (Neo/Nova)
Poeticgold The Changeling
Poeticgold A Radical Change


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Miss Sayer is in week 7, and wow is her belly full of babies! Getting nervous!


----------

